# Duvalay 25% off



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

If anyone is interested:

http://www.duvalay.co.uk

Happy shopping.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Weren't they members on here at one point?


----------

